# Texas Kills Man who killed his own mother



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> Texas executes killer of mom, 3 others
> 'I love you all ... I'm ready'
> 
> Friday, February 18, 2005 Posted: 0201 GMT (1001 HKT)
> ...


http://edition.cnn.com/2005/LAW/02/17/texa...reut/index.html


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

That is a pretty sad story, but he got what he deserved.

The other day I heard of a story of a girl killing her sister over a hamburger


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

This is why I love Texas. They dont fock around!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> This is why I love Texas. They dont fock around!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Bush's state, baby !!


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

For his last meal, Bagwell requested a beefsteak with A1 sauce, six pieces of fried chicken, barbecued ribs, two hamburgers, a pound of fried bacon, a dozen scrambled eggs, french fries, onion rings, salad with ranch dressing, peach cobbler, ice tea, milk and coffee.

DAYmmmmmmmm BOI thats one hell of a last meal.







Surprised that didnt finish him off right there. Imagine the cholesterol in that bait.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

dwarfcat said:


> For his last meal, Bagwell requested a beefsteak with A1 sauce, six pieces of fried chicken, barbecued ribs, two hamburgers, a pound of fried bacon, a dozen scrambled eggs, french fries, onion rings, salad with ranch dressing, peach cobbler, ice tea, milk and coffee.
> 
> [snapback]898605[/snapback]​


That is an inexcusable waste of food ! They should have given it to me instead. I think I'll make a documentary about it

sincerely,

Michael Moore


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Geez what a last meal. What would you guys pick for your last meal?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

User said:


> Geez what a last meal. What would you guys pick for your last meal?
> [snapback]898693[/snapback]​


Check out this web site -

Death Row Dining Guide


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Damn that was quite a mean i wuold request p*ssy. LMAO, a pound of fried bacon DAMN


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

HOLY sh*t is that enough food!?!?! Rot in hell!!


----------



## tsanhd (Feb 12, 2005)

Dennis Bagwell, 41, was the third person executed this year in the state, which leads the nation in carrying out capital punishment.

He was condemned for killing his mother, Leona McBee, 47, and three others in her mobile home near Stockdale, south of San Antonio, on September 20, 1995.

Huh? he was 41 and his mother 47?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

tsanhd said:


> Dennis Bagwell, 41, was the third person executed this year in the state, which leads the nation in carrying out capital punishment.
> 
> He was condemned for killing his mother, Leona McBee, 47, and three others in her mobile home near Stockdale, south of San Antonio, on September 20, 1995.
> 
> ...


she was 47 in 1995 which would make her 56 or 57 if she were still alive today


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

oh YEAH killing people to teach that killing people is wrong is SO THE WAY TO GO
..................


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

tsanhd said:


> Dennis Bagwell, 41, was the third person executed this year in the state, which leads the nation in carrying out capital punishment.
> 
> He was condemned for killing his mother, Leona McBee, 47, and three others in her mobile home near Stockdale, south of San Antonio, on September 20, 1995.
> 
> ...


It takes 10 years for the system to execute someone, even here in Texas


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> oh YEAH killing people to teach that killing people is wrong is SO THE WAY TO GO
> ..................
> [snapback]898757[/snapback]​


yup, it sure is


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I think capital punishment is overused but some people are beyond redemption. Can't say I think the state did the wrong thing with this guy


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > oh YEAH killing people to teach that killing people is wrong is SO THE WAY TO GO
> ...


oh shut the f*ck up


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > Geez what a last meal. What would you guys pick for your last meal?
> ...


Seen that site before, just lost the URL. Some of the meals are down right stupid.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


What would your last meal before the execution be, WilliamBradley ? Something tells me you'd order a nice foam latte or a capuccino with a biscotti on the side


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> oh YEAH killing people to teach that killing people is wrong is SO THE WAY TO GO
> ..................
> [snapback]898757[/snapback]​


Is a slap on the hand better? hmmm what would mussolini do.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Filo said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > oh YEAH killing people to teach that killing people is wrong is SO THE WAY TO GO
> ...


Let's not bring outdated history into this Filo, your country was showing a growing interest in eugenics which was the founding principles behind alot of Hitler's genocide around that time as well. People in your country also lynched people long after Mussolini was dead bucko. You can bring up all sorts of embarassing things that aren't exactly relevant to current events if you just try


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

> The victims were shot, stomped, choked and beaten to death because, according to testimony by Bagwell's girlfriend, he asked his mother for money and she gave him only $20.


And yet he died by lethal injection, what a crock of sh*t. Just shoot or stab the piece of sh*t in the face if you're going to kill him. Much cheaper to do it my way, get the other minor criminals to dig the grave for the bitch. Make a cross and scotch tape a $20 dollar bill on it.

Seriously, how much does capital punishment cost? not including the initial cost for equipment?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

User said:


> > The victims were shot, stomped, choked and beaten to death because, according to testimony by Bagwell's girlfriend, he asked his mother for money and she gave him only $20.
> 
> 
> And yet he died by lethal injection, what a crock of sh*t. Just shoot or stab the piece of sh*t in the face if you're going to kill him. Much cheaper to do it my way, get the other minor criminals to dig the grave for the bitch. Make a cross and scotch tape a $20 dollar bill on it.
> ...


not to mention, he sat on death row for 9 years or so, getting free housing and meals from Texas taxpayers


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


believe this or not, I hate cappuccino and coffee


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> This is why I love Texas. They dont fock around!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Damn right they dont. YOu do the Crime, you do the time, or Death in this case



WilliamBradley said:


> oh YEAH killing people to teach that killing people is wrong is SO THE WAY TO GO
> ..................
> [snapback]898757[/snapback]​











Yea it is, No point on letting this asshole rot in prison, causing us MILLIONS of dollars a year in Tax Money.











Jewelz said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

you guys are so Medieval
no wonder why your country sucks


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> you guys are so Medieval
> no wonder why your country sucks
> [snapback]898863[/snapback]​


I may disagree with things my country does, but I wont stand for a prissy Italian to say U.S.A. sucks.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

What they should've done is jail him for life and make him listen to Hanson - that's far more cruel


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Filo said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > you guys are so Medieval
> ...


you're free not to stand me, as I am free to say what i think..
isn't this all what usa is about? freedom?

Peace.. and Love.. and OIL


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Yea it is, No point on letting this asshole rot in prison, causing us MILLIONS of dollars a year in Tax Money.:nod:


Actually, you're wrong, it cost a lot more money to execute someone.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


NO actually USA is more about helping the tsunami disaster, and liberating Iraq. Hell I dont think the mighty Italian army does much...







unless the pope says so hahha


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> you guys are so Medieval
> no wonder why your country sucks
> 
> you're free not to stand me, as I am free to say what i think..
> ...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

fishofury said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > Yea it is, No point on letting this asshole rot in prison, causing us MILLIONS of dollars a year in Tax Money.:nod:
> ...


Not in the long run, a person could live 60 yearsin jail, if we kill them in 10, we are getting away cheaper. For all you who are against capital punishment, what if this winner had killed your Mom, would you be so supportive of him. He was a piece of sh*t :laugh:


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Filo said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


we actually sent 155million euros to those people

and about liberating Iraq..


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

armac said:


> For all you who are against capital punishment, what if this winner had killed your Mom, would you be so supportive of him. He was a piece of sh*t :laugh:
> [snapback]898906[/snapback]​


what if one of your childrens had killed someone? would you be so proud of that law while seeing him dying of letal injection?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


George Bush pisses out more Euros than that in the morning.







yeah im sure the everyone loved Saddam right...we should have just placed him in Italy for you art fruities to enjoy.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

User said:


> > The victims were shot, stomped, choked and beaten to death because, according to testimony by Bagwell's girlfriend, he asked his mother for money and she gave him only $20.
> 
> 
> And yet he died by lethal injection, what a crock of sh*t. Just shoot or stab the piece of sh*t in the face if you're going to kill him. Much cheaper to do it my way, get the other minor criminals to dig the grave for the bitch. Make a cross and scotch tape a $20 dollar bill on it.
> ...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

armac said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez said:
> ...


Sorry, but you're wrong. Even if he or she were to live 60 years in jail, it still will not add up to the amount of tax money it cost to actually execute someone.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Filo said:


> George Bush pisses out more Euros than that in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right.. I am not gonna waste any more word to someone who's brain probably fits Bush's d^ckhole


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> What they should've done is jail him for life and make him listen to *Hanson* - that's far more cruel
> 
> 
> 
> ...











You aint Lying.



fishofury said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > fishofury said:
> ...


Got a SourcE?
Just Curious


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

fishofury said:


> Sorry, but you're wrong. Even if he or she were to live 60 years in jail, it still will not add up to the amount of tax money it cost to actually execute someone.
> [snapback]898922[/snapback]​


sh*t. My way is cheap. One bullet, maybe two if needed, couple of donated shovels, few worthless jail pricks, good aim, scotch tape, two sticks and $20 'dollaalarz'. Using a knife would be even cheaper.

How much does capital punishment cost??


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Gordeez said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > What they should've done is jail him for life and make him listen to *Hanson* - that's far more cruel
> ...


feeding a housing an inmate is expensive, you want to post a reference


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > What they should've done is jail him for life and make him listen to *Hanson* - that's far more cruel
> ...


You must know their music Reeeally well to be saying that don't you?


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


mmm, i like her. lemme move to italy and live with you ok? america is stupid.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> What they should've done is jail him for life and make him listen to Hanson - that's far more cruel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know better than to insult blonde long haired **** like Hanson in front of WB!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Methuzela said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


Just move there. Damned people saying "I'm going or want to move" and never do, piss me off.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > What they should've done is jail him for life and make him listen to Hanson - that's far more cruel
> ...


Who insulted Hanson ? I was merely trying to find ways to improve liberal Texas judicial system


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

> Got a SourcE?
> Just Curious
> [snapback]898932[/snapback]​


You can actually just do a google search.



> feeding a housing an inmate is expensive, you want to post a reference
> [snapback]898943[/snapback]​


the average feeding and housing cost of an inmate per year ranges from 30-60K per year. I had a buch of books from my past classes, but don't know where they are. 
When you sentence someone to death, you have to put into consideration of the amount of appeals, court filings, jury, free legal advisors for the accused, judges....etc(a lot more actually goes into it, but I can't think of it on the top of my head)


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

If you guys are as hellbent on revenge as it seems you are, putting the guy in solitary confinement for 25+ years is way worse than capital punishment. Die instantaneously or live for the rest of your life without any contact, besides the prison gaurd who lets you shower once a month? I'd take lethal injection over solitary.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> If you guys are as hellbent on revenge as it seems you are, putting the guy in solitary confinement for 25+ years is way worse than capital punishment. Die instantaneously or live for the rest of your life without any contact, besides the prison gaurd who lets you shower once a month? I'd take lethal injection over solitary.
> [snapback]898960[/snapback]​


well, at least in solitary you don't get ass-raped


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

well


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

WilliamBradley said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > For all you who are against capital punishment, what if this winner had killed your Mom, would you be so supportive of him. He was a piece of sh*t :laugh:
> ...


One gets what one deserves, you raise a piece of sh*t, he dies a piece of sh*t. With that said, everyone take some time with your child today, they need you


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Umbilical Syllables said:


> If you guys are as hellbent on revenge as it seems you are, putting the guy in solitary confinement for 25+ years is way worse than capital punishment. Die instantaneously or live for the rest of your life without any contact, besides the prison gaurd who lets you shower once a month? I'd take lethal injection over solitary.
> [snapback]898960[/snapback]​


I would also rather die than stay in solitary confinement. Solitary confinement is a form of torture, that can cause a person to go insane.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

armac said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


you know I would really like to see that happening and remind you what you've just said


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

fishofury said:


> Umbilical Syllables said:
> 
> 
> > If you guys are as hellbent on revenge as it seems you are, putting the guy in solitary confinement for 25+ years is way worse than capital punishment. Die instantaneously or live for the rest of your life without any contact, besides the prison gaurd who lets you shower once a month? I'd take lethal injection over solitary.
> ...


If thats the case, capital punishment is the way to go to stop the "torture" people seems to experience in solitary confinement. In fact solitary confinement should be banned.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

WilliamBradley said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


no problem, and when some dirtbag kills someone in your family, I will remind you


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


Hmm so if someone kills your child, you wouldnt mind.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Filo said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


Like I said spend time with your kids, maybe they will not kill you for 20 bucks. Let's change gears here for a minute, WB you ever been at or near a murder? you ever have to go tell someone's Mom they have been murdered? I have on several occasions, it is easy to sit in Rome on your computer and be very forgiving. I worked in law enforcement for many years, you change places with me, see what I have seen, you may change your mind :nod:


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


I thinks its freedom of speech as long as everyone else agrees. j/p lol :rasp:

back to the story. I don't think these bastards should enjoy such a great last meal. Bread and water is good enough.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> Hmm so if someone kills your child, you wouldnt mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey great, maybe we shouldn't punish any criminals at all - because they're someone's children


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

User said:


> If thats the case, capital punishment is the way to go to stop the "torture" people seems to experience in solitary confinement. In fact solitary confinement should be banned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry User, I didn't realize you quoted me previously. 
I don't think solitary confinement should be banned, but rather I would like it to be used on people who actually deserve it. The government uses it on a lot of political prisoners which I think is wrong. It should be used for violent types that can't control themselves.

On your question about how much the death penalty cost. Here is just a little info to give you a basic idea:

In Texas, a death penalty case costs taxpayers an average of $2.3 million, about three times the cost of imprisoning someone in a single cell at the *highest* security level for 40 years.(3) In Florida, each execution is costing the state $3.2 million.(4) In financially strapped California, one report estimated that the state could save $90 million each year by abolishing capital punishment.(5) The New York Department of Correctional Services estimated that implementing the death penalty would cost the state about $118 million annually.(6)


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

armac said:


> Like I said spend time with your kids, maybe they will not kill you for 20 bucks.


Are you sure?

Let's change gears here for a minute, WB you ever been at or near a murder? you ever have to go tell someone's Mom they have been murdered? I have on several occasions, it is easy to sit in Rome on your computer and be very forgiving. I worked in law enforcement for many years, you change places with me, see what I have seen, you may change your mind :nod:
[snapback]899001[/snapback]​[/quote]

murderers have families too


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm so if someone kills your child, you wouldnt mind.
> ...


Got that right. Murderers have families


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm so if someone kills your child, you wouldnt mind.
> ...


Killing is NOT a punishment how f*cking can't you understand it???


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

WilliamBradley said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said spend time with your kids, maybe they will not kill you for 20 bucks.
> ...


murderers have families too
[snapback]899009[/snapback]​[/quote]

I know murderers have families, I usually see them in court, along with the family of the victim, somehow I always feel worse for the victm's family


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


SO what is better? Just letting em rot in jail and hog up tax dollars? Or how bout an old Roman punishment of whipping and beatings, or let em fight with lions!!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

fishofury said:


> In Texas, a death penalty case costs taxpayers an average of $2.3 million, about three times the cost of imprisoning someone in a single cell at the *highest* security level for 40 years.(3) In Florida, each execution is costing the state $3.2 million.(4) In financially strapped California, one report estimated that the state could save $90 million each year by abolishing capital punishment.(5) The New York Department of Correctional Services estimated that implementing the death penalty would cost the state about $118 million annually.(6)
> [snapback]899007[/snapback]​


I always thought it was the other way, as in cheaper to kill someone rather than house them. Good information.:nod:



WilliamBradley said:


> murderers have families too


I've always been fascinated when people make this statement. Why should one worry about the murders family? And in this particular case he killed his own family member (mother).


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


Of course it's punishment. Execution is CAPITAL PUNISHMENT

And if you don't want to get executed, perhaps you shouln't commit murder. I know it may sound crazy, but it just might work


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

User said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > In Texas, a death penalty case costs taxpayers an average of $2.3 million, about three times the cost of imprisoning someone in a single cell at the *highest* security level for 40 years.(3) In Florida, each execution is costing the state $3.2 million.(4) In financially strapped California, one report estimated that the state could save $90 million each year by abolishing capital punishment.(5) The New York Department of Correctional Services estimated that implementing the death penalty would cost the state about $118 million annually.(6)
> ...


People like to whine, like I said if this situation ever hits close to her family, God forbid, maybe she will see the light


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Don't mess with Texas!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Novato said:


> Don't mess with Texas!
> [snapback]899029[/snapback]​


Agree, only thing Texas and California have in common= take too long to execute.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Filo said:


> Novato said:
> 
> 
> > Don't mess with Texas!
> ...


That is the stupidest thing you have posted all day. Texas executes faster than anyone, you just like to be involved don't you Filo?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


Honestly, I don't think execution is really punishment either, but it is a form of reparation that is given to the victim's family. I honestly would sleep much easier knowing that the person that took away the life of a friend or family member is no longer breathing.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

we could do like the romans used to do and make the inmates fight each other

to death and sell it over payper view


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

armac said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Novato said:
> ...


Faster isnt fast enough, 10 years is =







or is 10 years acceptable to your standards?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

User said:


> I've always been fascinated when people make this statement. Why should one worry about the murders family? And in this particular case he killed his own family member (mother).
> [snapback]899022[/snapback]​


then why should we care about victim's families anyway? They've lost someone.. the murder's family is gonna loose someone too ..

why should we care about one and not about the other?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > I've always been fascinated when people make this statement. Why should one worry about the murders family? And in this particular case he killed his own family member (mother).
> ...


How about this ?? If you don't want your family to lose you - *DON'T GO MURDER YOUR MOTHER AND THREE OTHER PEOPLE OVER A f*cking $20 !!!*

That's all you have to do !! Don't commit homicide and your family will not lose you, how f*cking simple is that ??


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> we could do like the romans used to do and make the inmates fight each other
> 
> to death and sell it over payper view
> [snapback]899036[/snapback]​


Hmmmm...











Jewelz said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


:nod:


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

WilliamBradley said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > I've always been fascinated when people make this statement. Why should one worry about the murders family? And in this particular case he killed his own family member (mother).
> ...


The victm is innocent, the killer brought on his or her own punishment, I feel for the killer's family, not for the killer. How about this we get some counseling for the killer's family, then you can sleep at night.

And Filo it akes 20 years to execute someone in California, Texas and Florida are the quickest to implemen the deat penalty, so that makes Texas somewhat better in that department.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

User said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> > we could do like the romans used to do and make the inmates fight each other
> ...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > MR.FREEZ said:
> ...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

armac said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


CONSELING??? ever thought that maybe the one who suffer are the ones who remains and not the one who dies?? You only punish the families!!
And also Not every Killer is insane, some act because of consequences without even realizing what they are doing

I really don't understand,.... you'll talk about God and all that stupid stuff "hey God created us" and then you are ok with Death Penality.. I thought the 5th commandment was "Do not Kill!"

did any of you read of at least have seen the movie Green Mile? I believe you should.

Goodnight


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I saw Green Mile.. so the hell what ? I didn't think there was anything anti-death penalty about it

a good movie though










maybe I need to rent it again

oh, and this has nothing to do with any od


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> I saw Green Mile.. so the hell what ? I didn't think there was anything anti-death penalty about it
> 
> a good movie though
> 
> ...


you're totally out of good points
that's it


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> I bet you all would sit on your couches and watch it with popcorn and you LowFat-Filled-With-sh*t Drinks
> [snapback]899056[/snapback]​


Damn, are you trying to piss people off?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Are you trying to say he related to Green Mile because he didnt do it? wtf? Green Mile also said, when you are put to death, you are square with the house, this man is square now. So be it.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

WilliamBradley said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


That is what I said, you read much, counsel the family, you happy. By the way the Bible says an eye for an eye


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > I saw Green Mile.. so the hell what ? I didn't think there was anything anti-death penalty about it
> ...


now I am confused
wasn't trying to make a point, just wondering why the movie Green Mile was supposed to make a difference in this argument


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

I think that people that kill someone on purpose, do not have the right to live. And why should all the people that pay taxes have to pay to keep these murderers alive.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

User said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you all would sit on your couches and watch it with popcorn and you LowFat-Filled-With-sh*t Drinks
> ...


Not sure wtf she is trying to say with that. Italian food is known to be fatty as hell...so


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

that movie was supposed to make you think about it..
...you probably didn't get it and viewed as an ODE to death penality

nevermind,
I'm out of this..


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

armac said:


> That is what I said, you read much, counsel the family, you happy. By the way the Bible says an eye for an eye
> [snapback]899076[/snapback]​


it also says show them the other cheek or something like that.. are we going on for ever?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Filo said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


really? cause we have a saying here... "americans eat sh*t".. ever heard of it?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Novato said:


> I think that people that kill someone on purpose, do not have the right to live. And why should all the people that pay taxes have to pay to keep these murderers alive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


than why should us tax payers have to pay to execute them.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


Are you trying to be a troll like Roger now?







go have some bread dipped in olive oil already







stop talking sh*t about U.S.A.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> that movie was supposed to make you think about it..
> ...you probably didn't get it and viewed as an ODE to death penality
> 
> nevermind,
> ...


No I didn't think it was an ode to the death penalty

It's been a whle since I saw it but I remember it being a really cool story about a guy with supernatural powers. Death penalty was definitely a part of the story, but it didn't effect my views on it one way or another. Remember, in his case, he was innocent so i don't see how this fits into this argument. I mean that's kinda like saying that Forrest Gump will change your views on ping-pong and shrimp consumption


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


WTF: How did this all of a sudden turn into a American vs Italy thing.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

fishofury said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


It started when she said "no wonder your country sucks" and a bunch of other anti-american bs.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Filo said:


> Not sure wtf she is trying to say with that. Italian food is known to be fatty as hell...so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you ever post anything meant to contribute or do you just insist on trying to wipe your ass with every thread you come across? I just went through two pages of your sh*t and from going on about mussolini which had f*cking nothing to do with anything, to comments about the Italian army and the pope which had f*cking nothing to do with anything, to liberating Iraq which had nothing to do with anything, to george bush pissing out euros which had nothing to do with anything, to calling Hanson **** which had nothing to do with anything, to making a comment about california and texas that isn't even accurate, to even more comments about Italian food... For god's sake man, shut the f*ck up.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure wtf she is trying to say with that. Italian food is known to be fatty as hell...so
> ...


Leave it to you to support someone who is saying anti-usa sh*t. I love how you went off on me, but dont mention a thing about her random comments on how USA is fat and is a shitty country. Thanks a lot for the unbiased flame.







Ill just sit back while she continues to bash my homeland.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Filo said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


Because she's f*cking hot you idiot.

Ok but being serious, there is defending your country, and there is empowering someone to continue and go off on a spiral of stupidity like happened here. If you have some crushing argument against something someone said then f*cking say it, if you don't, don't clog up an entire thread with "yeah well your country is stupid... no your food sucks... yeah our army is pretty good and the Italians is not". You don't have to reply to every stupid thing someone says, especially if you're just going to throw more effluence into the pot.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> oh YEAH killing people to teach that killing people is wrong is SO THE WAY TO GO
> ..................
> [snapback]898757[/snapback]​


Funny I thought you would be happy that an American was killed.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

"He did not commit the crime" WOW.......OKAY?? If he didnt commit, then who did? People these days, defending the ones they love, I understand now..


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

WTF. that dude need to burn in hell


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Wow.
So Much hatred from Little Italy THese days

Drink some Alcohol...Relax...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I believe it was justified.

/2c


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Xenon said:


> I believe it was justified.
> 
> /2c
> [snapback]899832[/snapback]​


Overdue


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > oh YEAH killing people to teach that killing people is wrong is SO THE WAY TO GO
> ...


i agree. eye for an eye my friend.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > User said:
> ...


Hey Olimpia, don't even bother - Filo has posted enough bullshit in this thread to make the Sahara desert fertile: what's the point in argueing with that?
Besides that, think of this: as long as they use their bullets on each other, they can do whatever they want, don't you agree...









btw: Does anyone have proof that capital punishment actually decreases crime levels? Reliable, factual proof, that is, not some prejudiced Fox mumbo-jumbo...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

sKuz said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I guess its our "filled with sh*t drinks" that enabled us to invade and conquer Italy in 275 days? God, we rule.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> God, we rule.
> [snapback]901185[/snapback]​


And then God said: "_No, you don't_"

- Judazzz 13:666


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > God, we rule.
> ...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I guess its our "filled with sh*t drinks" that enabled us to invade and conquer Italy in 275 days? God, we rule.
> [snapback]901185[/snapback]​


I believe it was called "compulsory enlistment"


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

WilliamBradley said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I guess its our "filled with sh*t drinks" that enabled us to invade and conquer Italy in 275 days? God, we rule.
> ...


This argument could go on for days, you live in Italy? We are not trying to execute anyone there. We are executing people here, when you move over, then we will debate you. Try to find a topic in Italy to challenge, you may get more results.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

How interesting.. Italian-Americans is the strongest ethnic group in support of death penalty..

http://www.frontpagemag.com/Articles/ReadArticle.asp?ID=5726



> A Gallup poll in October 2002 indicated that Americans favor the death penalty by almost three-to-one. According to Gallup, 70 percent of Americans favor capital punishment while 25 percent oppose it. A 2000 Zogby poll revealed that *78 percent of Italian-Americans* and 75 percent of Asian-Americans *favored capital punishment*. Among Hispanics, Zogby found 73 percent support for the death penalty, while 71 percent of Arab-Americans are advocates of capital punishment. Even 64 percent of African-Americans, the group supposedly most "discriminated" against, back capital punishment


The people have spoken


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure wtf she is trying to say with that. Italian food is known to be fatty as hell...so
> ...


If I was gay I would come to Canada and f*ck you.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Let us just put it like this, does any American here care how Italy takes care of it's Mother-murderers? No? You take care of your country's problems, and we will do the same.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WilliamBradley said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I guess its our "filled with sh*t drinks" that enabled us to invade and conquer Italy in 275 days? God, we rule.
> ...


What does that have to do with the fact that we annihilated and routed your army more quickly than any other force in the history of "the boot"?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

"Nationalism is an infantile disease. It is the measles of mankind. "

_Albert Einstein_


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> How interesting.. Italian-Americans is the strongest ethnic group in support of death penalty..
> 
> http://www.frontpagemag.com/Articles/ReadArticle.asp?ID=5726
> 
> ...


What the hell does that mean?
I'm sure most American muslims don't want their homeland destroyed by terrorist attacks, or enjoy seeing footage of the throats of their fellow Americans being slit on the 6 o'clock news. And yet, a few thousand miles away islamic wacko's are willing to blow themselves up to take just one American life...

What's your point?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

LOL i love it how like the major debators in here....will call ppl f*cking retards adn sh*t but when they argue...they use commas and apostrophes and capital letters...and high vocabulary...it cracks me up


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

WilliamBradley said:


> "Nationalism is an infantile disease. It is the measles of mankind. "
> 
> _Albert Einstein_
> [snapback]901422[/snapback]​


"Whining makes you a bitch"

"Armac"


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> What's your point?
> [snapback]901433[/snapback]​


That more Italian-Americans support death penalty than any other ethnic group


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I still dont understand how conscription in WWII has any bearing on how we ran over Italy. If you dont think Mussolini was conscripting Italian men for his army, go back to history class sweetie.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > What's your point?
> ...


What does that have to say about Italian-Europeans?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I still dont understand how conscription in WWII has any bearing on how we ran over Italy. If you dont think Mussolini was conscripting Italian men for his army, go back to history class sweetie.
> [snapback]901443[/snapback]​


By the time the Americans invaded Italy, the majority of all axis-troops were German. So you ran over the German Wehrmacht mostly, not the Italian army...
Maybe Olimpia could need some company in history class


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> btw: Does anyone have proof that capital punishment actually decreases crime levels? Reliable, factual proof, that is, not some prejudiced Fox mumbo-jumbo...
> [snapback]901174[/snapback]​


No there is no proof because Capital punishment does not and never have decreased crime level. It actually does the opposite.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


nothing....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

fishofury said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > btw: Does anyone have proof that capital punishment actually decreases crime levels? Reliable, factual proof, that is, not some prejudiced Fox mumbo-jumbo...
> ...


So then why kill all those people? Vengeance? Because God said so? The easy route? Just because...? Because it's "cool"?
Murder is murder, wheter an individual or the state does it, so what's the purpose of capital punishment? It doesn't save any tax dollars, as the number of exectuted people is way too small to make a difference... So what's the point?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

fishofury said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > btw: Does anyone have proof that capital punishment actually decreases crime levels? Reliable, factual proof, that is, not some prejudiced Fox mumbo-jumbo...
> ...


That is ridiculous, I am sure killing a few more murderers makes murder more popular


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


So then, in what way was that little tidbit of info even relevant to this thread, or the discussions going on here?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


In my opinion, because that's the punishment that fits the crime more than any other form of punishment. I don't necessarily think that it decreases crime level or save tax dollars. I am also not religious. So I guess put me down for "vengeance". I personally think some people just deserve to be executed - like this particular sick bastard.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


I just thought it was interesting - a fun fact, if you will. Maybe it shows how a certian ethnic group's opinion on something can be different depending on their locale. Sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


Exactly! Capital punishment is used sparingly and only on certain individuals in certain states. People see it as a big joke because it is hardly used and even when soemone gets the death sentence, it takes years before anything happens because of all the appeals. It has been a part of American society for the longest time, it's a polital issue that politicians take to be "tough on crime" bullshit and the American people fall for it. They don't want a "soft on crime" candidate.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > fishofury said:
> ...


I can image people are full of hatred if one of their loved ones was butchered, and I can also understand why people want serial killers dead, but killing them doesn't bring back the dead, nor does it solve anything. I hardly even see the punishment part of capital punishment - taking away people's freedom forever is much worse: killing someone is no more than flicking a switch, and it's back to daily business - for the criminal it's basically switching off the light forever - imo. it's not really punishment.

Killing criminals also eliminates the option to try an understand the mind of a killer - very few kill for no reason, and imo. learning about those reasons will protect people much more than killing those people will ever do. Capital punishment is acting in hindsight, studying them is a first step towards prevention. And correct me if I'm wrong, but prevention is what law enforcement is all about.


----------



## blaze (Oct 14, 2003)

> How about this ?? If you don't want your family to lose you - DON'T GO MURDER YOUR MOTHER AND THREE OTHER PEOPLE OVER A f*cking $20 !!!
> 
> That's all you have to do !! Don't commit homicide and your family will not lose you, how f*cking simple is that ??


i still have to agree with jewelz though, don't kill anybody and you yourself wont get killed. plain and simple. if one of my family members got murdered, it would tear me up to know that the person that killed them is still living, while you have to deal with the outcome of their actions. the murderer didnt seem to care about the victims life or family, why should everybody show pity on him.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


Iprisonment doesn't bring back the dead either, does it ? Execution just seems to me like it's more fair. The killer took away someone's life unjustly, why should he be allowed to have one ? Eye for an eye is the right retribution; imprisonment just isn't good enough, in my opinion. Put someone in prison, and they may adopt with time, and even enjoy their stay somewhat. They are guaranteed shelter, clothing and food for the rest of their life and they never have to worry about working. I am sure you will argue that you would much rather die than go to prison and lose freedom for the rest of your life and many people feel the same way; but that's not true for everyone, especially someone with a mind of a killer

As far as studying someone - yes, I believe it can be useful. quiet a few studies have been conducted. However, I believe that just because you are sentencing someone to death doesn't mean you can't study them. This guy just got executed for a crime he commited 10 years ago, and Texas is one of the fastest states when it comes to this. These guys wait many years before being executed.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


I agree with you that killing the criminal won't bring back the dead, but it gives a lot of people a sense of closure. It's psychological. I also agree that spending your life prison is much worse.

When the criminal justice system was created, it's intended purposes were rehabilitation and reintegration, but as society grew larger there was no need so they just began warehousing all their criminals without trying to "rehabilitate" them.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

blaze said:


> > How about this ?? If you don't want your family to lose you - DON'T GO MURDER YOUR MOTHER AND THREE OTHER PEOPLE OVER A f*cking $20 !!!
> >
> > That's all you have to do !! Don't commit homicide and your family will not lose you, how f*cking simple is that ??
> 
> ...


In theory that idea is great - but reality shows it makes no difference whatsoever. Serial killers kill for reasons only known to them, and the terms 'crime of passion' and 'temporary insanity' speak for themselves - do you honestly think those people think about capital punishment when they do their thing?
I'm not saying those things justify the acts of criminals, but if someone blanks out and kills someone, or kills for the thrill, they don't even think about the consequences of their actions for a split second. Serial killers because they don't give a f*ck, and those that commit passion crimes probably wouldn't even do what they did if they had their thoughts organised.
So that still leaves the question open: what purpose has the death penalty? It saves no tax money, it doesn't prevent a good amount of murders. So what's left?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Iprisonment doesn't bring back the dead either, does it ? Execution just seems to me like it's more fair. The killer took away someone's life unjustly, why should he be allowed to have one ? Eye for an eye is the right retribution; imprisonment just isn't good enough, in my opinion. Put someone in prison, and they may adopt with time, and even enjoy their stay somewhat. They are guaranteed shelter, clothing and food for the rest of their life and they never have to worry about working. I am sure you will argue that you would much rather die than go to prison and lose freedom for the rest of your life and many people feel the same way; but that's not true for everyone, especially someone with a mind of a killer
> 
> As far as studying someone - yes, I believe it can be useful. quiet a few studies have been conducted. However, I believe that just because you are sentencing someone to death doesn't mean you can't study them. This guy just got executed for a crime he commited 10 years ago, and Texas is one of the fastest states when it comes to this. These guys wait many years before being executed.
> [snapback]901516[/snapback]​


If the system was just that simple than there shoudn't be much problems, but it's not. Justice is really not "blind."

Most of the murders that happen are between people who know one another. A lot of it are out of the heat of the moment.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

*temporary insanity*
That oughta Butcher there lawyers for that sh*t too.
Its all a Bunch of Crock of sh*t, IMO


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Xenon said:


> What does that have to do with the fact that we annihilated and routed your army more quickly than any other force in the history of "the boot"?
> [snapback]901345[/snapback]​


Mike, that's not a particularly, or even remotely, accurate way of looking at that particular period of history. For starters, the Italians gave up and switched sides during the battle for Italy, so you can't even say you were fighting against them for that entire period. Further to that, it was the germans you fought, not the Italians (at least as far as relevant battles are concerned) and further to that still, other Allied countries that were not you made massive contributions to the campaign and fought their own battles which impacted the war in a big way. So aside from the fact that it wasn't just you fighting the Italians, and it wasn't the Italians you were fighting... well that doesn't leave you with much actually









You might as well say the Americans made the biggest contribution to beating Germany while you're at it, it's not true but people won't really know the difference anyway, right?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> *temporary insanity*
> That oughta Butcher there lawyers for that sh*t too.
> Its all a Bunch of Crock of sh*t, IMO
> [snapback]901539[/snapback]​


that would fall under the category of premeditated and not premeditated murder


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Put someone in prison, and they may adopt with time, and even enjoy their stay somewhat. They are guaranteed shelter, clothing and food for the rest of their life and they never have to worry about working.[snapback]901516[/snapback]​


That's a different issue, and I'm a strong supporter of curtailing the rights of inmates. Why do the criminals need internet access, cable TV (or TV at all) or gyms? To keep them happy? That's not the purpose of imprisonment - punishment is: let them be alone with a bed, a sink for washing and pissing, a bucket to crap in, and their thoughts: that should be it.
Fear of riots for a good deal is because inmates are being pampered, imo. - take away their privileges and they raise a big stink. Impossible to justify, as they shouldn't have had those privileges in the first place (again, because they are imprisoned - in layman terms, they are being punished for their crimes - but also because those are some of the things why locking up people is so damn expensive...)
But that's a different issue.

I know some don't care they are being executed, and some don't care about being imprisoned for the rest of their lives - but that's not something that can be dealt with, right?

This discussion can (and probably will) go on forever - personally, I'm 100% against capital punishment (big surprise :laugh: ), as I don't see the point. I do understand the arguments of those that are in favor of it (some even seem/are logic: the closure part for example), but I'm just against it - a matter of principles I guess, and argueing about principles is about as retarded as fighting over the internet


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> So that still leaves the question open: what purpose has the death penalty? It saves no tax money, it doesn't prevent a good amount of murders. So what's left?
> [snapback]901528[/snapback]​


Honestly, it has to do with politics. Most Americans agree wit h capital punishment and see it as a form of justice.


----------



## blaze (Oct 14, 2003)

closure. these people have a long journey ahead of them as far as dealing with the murder of a family member. so many thoughts have to run through your head, and thinking about the murder itself of how your family member got murdered has to be fucked up.people say that knowing that this person is gone and cant do it again puts their mind at ease.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

blaze said:


> closure. these people have a long journey ahead of them as far as dealing with the murder of a family member. so many thoughts have to run through your head, and thinking about the murder itself of how your family member got murdered has to be fucked up.people say that knowing that this person is gone and cant do it again puts their mind at ease.
> [snapback]901552[/snapback]​


Right. It's pretty much what i think about in terms of justice.

The disagreement simply stems from the fact that people have a fundamental difference of opinion as to what the justice should be


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

blaze said:


> closure. these people have a long journey ahead of them as far as dealing with the murder of a family member. so many thoughts have to run through your head, and thinking about the murder itself of how your family member got murdered has to be fucked up.people say that knowing that this person is gone and cant do it again puts their mind at ease.
> [snapback]901552[/snapback]​


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I love Texas


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > What does that have to do with the fact that we annihilated and routed your army more quickly than any other force in the history of "the boot"?
> ...


and you say I ramble







whats next...you are gonna say WW1 could have been won without USA also?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Filo said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


Way to go Filo, another post with 0 value, most people couldn't even pretend to be as vacuous and devoid of a thought provoking idea as yourself, yet you make it seem so easy









Judazz I can see where you're coming from with saying "I don't agree with capital punishment because I don't see the point" but by the same token, what's the point in keeping somebody imprisoned for life? I think Juwelz pretty much nailed it when he said it's just personal opinion anyway. I don't think as many people should get the death penalty as do, but I don't think this person could have served any useful purpose and there wasn't really a point in locking him up for life with no likely redemption coming.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


SOME Italians switched sides because we beat them into submission. If my history was correct that was sometime in 1943.... so excuse me, it was less than 200 odd days it took for us to route that feeble force.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

killers should be killed. I dont feel like having my tax dollars go to a prison to help pay for food, clothes, electricity, guards, maintenence etc. Prisoners dont deserve to have such luxuries.

You talk about murderers have family's too. IN MOST cases it is because of the individuals family life , that the individual is the way they are. Killers arent born killers, they are turned into killers. Of course there are FEW exemptions

So i really doubt that a murderers family would be that upset if their son were put to death, Since they probably raised that person telling him/her that they were low life pieces of sh*t.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

armac said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


I actually missed this post. What is ridiculous? Who said murderers makes murder more popular









We were talking about crime levels. Do some research about capital punishment and and tell me what you come up with


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > I still dont understand how conscription in WWII has any bearing on how we ran over Italy. If you dont think Mussolini was conscripting Italian men for his army, go back to history class sweetie.
> ...


that's the only point they have so speak about how They so RULE,
it doesn't mattek how accurate the details are..

they only have something like 400 years of history.. let them be


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> they only have something like 400 years of history.. let them be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to, if only they would let us be... (50 bucks someone's gonna cry about how we ingrateful Eurothrash bastards would all be speaking German if the US didn't save us...







)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WilliamBradley said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


Speaking of history class.... 230 years of kicking ass.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > they only have something like 400 years of history.. let them be
> ...


Not me :rasp: 
History is History, It happend Many many Moons ago, No point In getting riled up.
No point in saying someone is better than someone.
Kinda offending when someone says were sh*t or f*ck the US, But thats the Beauty of it, *EVERYONE *is entitled to there *OWN *Opinion.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I'd love to, if only they would let us be... (50 bucks someone's gonna cry about how we ingrateful Eurothrash bastards would all be speaking German if the US didn't save us...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha.. I agree those sentiments are out of line

Of course, it's not like any Europeans tried to insult Americans in this thread... right ?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to, if only they would let us be... (50 bucks someone's gonna cry about how we ingrateful Eurothrash bastards would all be speaking German if the US didn't save us...
> ...


America, not Americans - if people (choose to) take that personally, well, I can't help that: Einstein was right - too much pattriotism can work moronizing indeed


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> really? cause we have a saying here... "americ*ans* eat sh*t".. ever heard of it?
> [snapback]899089[/snapback]​





Judazzz said:


> America, not Americans - if people (choose to) take that personally, well, I can't help that: Einstein was right - too much pattriotism can work moronizing indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh really? Cause I distinctly remember the PEOPLE of America being insulted, not the country as a state. Either way, this thread has definately been derailed.

But anyways, Capital Punishment is definately the ultimate _punishment_. Consider this: there are many people in jail for life, and they sure as hell aren't killing themselves left and right. Why? Because they would rather be alive and in jail than dead. Some people just deserve to die, and the state putting a degenerate to death for killing his mother over petty cash is not anywhere near the same thing as Joe Nobody commiting murder.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> America, not Americans - if people (choose to) take that personally, well, I can't help that: Einstein was right - too much pattriotism can work moronizing indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nope, you're wrong. Now excuse me while I go drink my "sh*t-filled" drink











WilliamBradley said:


> I bet you all would sit on your couches and watch it with popcorn and you LowFat-Filled-With-sh*t Drinks
> [snapback]899056[/snapback]​


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

omg speaking of italians, americans, sh*t filled drinks, which country is better, and gay stuff......whats your thoughts on replying to "texas kills man who killed his own mother"? lol jk


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

america sux...italy sux

PAKISTAN RULES!!! yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------

